# لاول مـــــرة : انشاء نقابة للعاملين في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الســــــــــلام عليـــــــــــكم

احبتى فى الله هذه دعوة الى كل العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية لتشكيل نقابة خاصة بهم نقابة واحدة يتجمع تحت رايتها كل العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية على اختلاف اماكن عملهم فى مصر نقابة تقوم على خدمة ابناءها مثل مختلف النقابات وتضمن حقوق العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وترفع من شانهم وتوفر لهم جميع الخدمات النقابية فارجو من الجميع المسارعة فى الانضمام لهذه المجموعة حتى نتمكن من انشاء هذا الكيان الذى سيعود ان شاء الله بالنفع علينا جميعا
 كذلك يمكن متابعة اخبار المجموعة عن طريق موقع منتدى السلامة والصحة المهنية 
 http://safety-masr.alafdal.net
​وكذلك يمكنكم التواصل عبر الفيس بوك في جروب النقابة العامة للعاملين في مجال السلامة والصحة والمهنية والجودة

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/157311927675427/



​


----------



## salah903 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*سارع بالاشتراك فى النقابة*

*احبتى فى الله هذه دعوة الى كل العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية لتشكيل نقابة خاصة بهم نقابة واحدة يتجمع تحت رايتها كل العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية على اختلاف اماكن عملهم فى مصر نقابة تقوم على خدمة ابناءها مثل مختلف النقابات وتضمن حقوق العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية وترفع من شانهم وتوفر لهم جميع الخدمات النقابية فارجو من الجميع المسارعة فى الانضمام لهذه المجموعة حتى نتمكن من انشاء هذا
الكيان الذى سيعود ان شاء الله بالنفع علينا جميعا
الاهداف العامة للنقابة العامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
اولا :- تشكيل نقابة عامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية مع اختلاف اماكن عملهم واماكن تواجدهم على مستوى الجمهورية 
ثانيا :-رفع الكفاية المهنية للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنيةو الإرتقاء بمستواهم المهني و والفنى والعلمى من خلال تنظيم دورات لهم داخل اطار النقابة.
ثالثا :- توفير كافة الخدمات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والصحية والترفيهية للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
رابعا :- الإطلاع على الصعوبات و المشاكل التى تواجه العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية المادية و الإجتماعية و دراستها ثم تحويلها إلى مطالب وبحث الاليات لتنفيذها 
خامسا :-تحسين ظروف العمل للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
على المستوى الأمني والصحي والحماية من حوادث الشغل والأمراض المهنية
سادسا :- توفير الحماية الاجتماعية والقانونية للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
سابعا:- توطيد اواصل المحبة والاخوة بين العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 
ثامنا :- إنشاء صناديق لخدمة العاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية باكثر من طريقة مثل المعاشات وتنظيم رحلات الحج والعمرة 
تاسعا :- تهدف النقابة إلى حماية الحقوق المشروعة لأعضائها والدفاع عن مصالحهم وتحسين شروط وظروف العمل وتحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لهم ورفع كفاءتهم الإنتاجية ونشر الوعي النقابي بينهم ورفع مستواهم الثقافي :
عاشرا :- يمكن زيادة عدد اهداف النقابة بعد تاسسيها بما يتراءا مع صالحها وتبعا لاراء الاعضاء


للتسجيل فى النقابة ادخل على الموقع التالى

http://safetymasr.alafdal.net

رابط النقابة على الفيس بوك 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/157311927675427
*


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (14 أكتوبر 2011)

يلا الكل يشارك وينضم لعمل النقابة وربنـــــــــا معــــــــانـــــــــــــــا


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احبتى فى الله كنا قد شرعنا فى عمل النقابة العامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة والجودة و لظروف يعلمها الكثيرون منا اهمها الاجراءات القانونية واشياء اخرى تأخر هذا الموضوع ولكن بفضل الله تعالى وحده هياء الله لنا من يساعدنا فى اتمام اجراءات النقابة فى وزارة القوى العاملة ليكون لنا صوت بين الفئات الاخرى ونحن الان نعلن وبكل وضوح وصراحة ان كل من يرغب فى الانضام الى النقابة العامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة والجودة ليس عليه الا ان يقوم بارسال صورة البطاقة الشخصية له التى يجب ان يكون مدون فيها وظيفته الحالية فى احد مجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة والجودة . علما بان مسألة الوظيفة ستكون احدى نقاط النقاش التى سنتحدث فيها فى اجتماعنا القريب لانه كما لا يخفى عليكم ان هناك الكثيرون يعملون فى مجالات السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مختلف القطاعات دون ان يكون ذلك مثبوت فى بطاقاتهم الشخصية .
فعلى كل من يرغب فى الاشتراك فى النقابة العامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية اتباع الاتى 
1- ارسال صورة البطاقة الشخصية الى عنوان الايميل 
[email protected]
2- يجب ان يكون مدون فى بطاقته الوظيفة الحالية انه يعمل فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية او البيئة او الجودة 
3- ان يسجل بياناته فى موقع النقابة العامة على الانترنت ورابط الموقع 
http://safetymasr.alafdal.net/
4- الدخول على رابط النقابة العامة للعاملين فى مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية على موقع سفتى مصر وعمل رد على موضوع الاشتراك فى النقابة بترك البيانات المطلوبة فى الموضوع 
5- كل شخص يحب ان يرسل تعليقات على طريقة انشاء الموقع ان التصميم او الموضوعات الموجودة به يرسل تعليقاته على الايميل السابق او من الموقع يرسل رسالة الى القائمين على الموقع 
نرحب باى اقتراحات او استفسارات او مساهمات فى الموقع ولا تنسى اولا ان تخلص النية لله فى هذا الموضوع وان يكون خالصا لوجه الله ولا تنسى ان تساهم معا فى صنع مستقبل السلامة والصحة المهنية والبيئة والجودة فى مصر *


----------

